# Chicken Soup for Hedgie Mamma?



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello,

I have been reading the advice about a better food formula for my Boo who is a surprise mamma. It was suggested I find Royal Canin Baby Cat, but am not able to find that brand. I did see that Chicken Soup Cat Lover's Light was recommended. I have purchased that as hard food and also purchased two cans of the soft kitten formula. Are these appropriate to start introducing to Boo for her new diet? My thought was to start mixing a small amount of the soft kitten formula in with her Hill's which she is on fully now that I have taken out the PP. Then in another 2-3 weeks start mixing the hard food in, seeing as she shouldn't be on the kitten formula indefinitely. Thoughts? I hope this is a better plan to meet her and the litter's needs. 

Thanks for the continued help and advice!!

kristin


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The main reason for babycat to be recommended(from what I have read), is that it's higher in fat, and the kibble pieces are also small in size, making it good for weaning food, when the babies are big enough to start trying mom's food. 
From what I remember, Halo Spots Stew(16% fat) also have small kibble sizes, and might be a decent replacement for the babycat, IF you can find it... and IF someone else who feeds it can make an input on their kibble size. And IF someone more knowledgeable can make an input on feeding it. (haha, a lot of IF's, I know :lol: )

imo, I would offer the soft food separately, this is because soft food MUST be taken out when you wake up, and given right before the lights turn off, to avoid spoiled food. Since hedgies need warmer temperatures, it makes soft foods spoil faster. This way, you won't end up wasting any of the solid kibble. 

Also CSCL Light is a great food, and will be a food you can keep in her mix indefinitely.


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

Great, thanks!! I also was informed that I can find the Babycat at Pet Smart, so I am off to see if mine carries it. Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate the informed advice I am getting so quickly from you all! It is needed for this new turn of events with my Boo.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She doesn't need canned food unless she is used to getting it. Royal Canin Baby Cat is what most breeders use for nursing moms and weaning babies. Right now she needs the higher fat of the Baby Cat so start by adding a small amount of it to her kibble immediately. Start with a small amount and work up so as not to upset her tummy. 

She can stay on it until she has weaned the babies. Once the babies are about 3 weeks old you can start increasing the amount of baby cat as they will soon be starting to sample moms food. 

I wouldn't be adding too many different foods as you don't want her to get an upset tummy. What is the Hills that she is on?


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

Hill's Prescription Diet, it's canned. It was what the vet recommended. 

I found the BabyCat. From this information, I will slowly introduce the BabyCat to her dish starting tonight. I haven't started her on either of the Chicken Soup's yet, as she is still sleeping. So from what everyone is saying, I will go with the BabyCat now, do without the canned Chicken Kitten, and during weaning work Boo onto the Chicken Soup Light for her adult food. 

Also, when the babies start weaning, do they stay on the BabyCat for a while, and if so for how long until they need/should be switched onto the Chicken Soup Light?

Again, thanks for the help.


----------

